# I have a confession to make, Furry Fandom...



## Summercat (Sep 10, 2010)

I have a confession to make. There is an important literary landmark for anthropomorphic animals, one that spawned the first game that had players play as non-humans. It was critically acclaimed when it came out, and spawned a movie, a TV series, the aforementioned game, and even a freaking stage play.

Yet...

Yet...

And this is embaressing for me to admit, but...

I have never read Watership Down. I've owned a copy for years, but when I was younger I had not the attention for it. 

I felt like sharing this with you.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 10, 2010)

Never heard of it.


----------



## Machine (Sep 10, 2010)

I never read it. I only watched the animated movie.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 10, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Never heard of it.


 It's extremely morbid for a children's story.


----------



## Summercat (Sep 10, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Never heard of it.


 
And a little part of me died inside.


----------



## HeavyHoss (Sep 10, 2010)

I don;t think I understand anything that's happened here at all.. am I missing out?


----------



## Lammergeier (Sep 10, 2010)

I hadn't even heard of it until cracked.com did a piece on it


----------



## Samael234 (Sep 10, 2010)

I havent seen that film in years, and no, not right for kids! I cry so much every time i see it! I also need to read the book, and when did the game come out btw?
For all those who are confused;

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZcHLpjiEdw


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 10, 2010)

I care
We all do

Now what are you talking about


----------



## Samael234 (Sep 10, 2010)

It's amazing, its about rabbits, but not cute fluffy ones. Same kind of idea as Animal Farm, using the animal kingdom to mirror human culture. Also the death scenes are stupidly deppressing!


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 10, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> I care
> We all do
> 
> Now what are you talking about


 A really fucking violent children's movie.


----------



## Irreverent (Sep 10, 2010)

Summercat said:


> I have never read Watership Down. I've owned a copy for years, but when I was younger I had not the attention for it.



And to think....I read it before you were born. 



> I felt like sharing this with you.


 
250ml of 151 proof Rum...Stat!  Repeat dose until even Xaerun looks good.


----------



## Twink (Sep 10, 2010)

thundercats?


----------



## Zenia (Sep 10, 2010)

Neither have I... I don't even know what it is about.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 10, 2010)

Summercat said:


> And a little part of me died inside.


 Glad to help


----------



## BasementRaptor42 (Sep 10, 2010)

OP.

Read it. Absolutely read it.


----------



## Irreverent (Sep 10, 2010)

BasementRaptor42 said:


> OP.
> 
> Read it. Absolutely read it.


 

Twice.

You'll be amazed at what you missed the first time.


----------



## Summercat (Sep 10, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> 250ml of 151 proof Rum...Stat!  Repeat dose until even Xaerun looks good.


 
Xaerun is an otter. We ALWAYS look good. This while-loop clears before the first run!


----------



## Conker (Sep 10, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Never heard of it.


 I've heard the title but I don't know what it's about or who wrote it :V


----------



## Captain Spyro (Sep 10, 2010)

Never heard of it till a few years ago. Haven't read the book or watched the movie. Might have to eventually though. Meh.


----------



## Willow (Sep 10, 2010)

The title sounds really familiar, but I haven't ever read it.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 10, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> A really fucking violent children's movie.


 
Ah then that's fine

Got some popcorn?


----------



## Riley (Sep 11, 2010)

I read it in 5th grade.  Fun times.

The movie did a pretty good job with it, surprisingly.  Changed a few things and left some cool stuff out, but overall a good retelling.


----------



## Don (Sep 11, 2010)

I've heard its name mentioned, but I've never read the book nor watched the movie.


----------



## Ames (Sep 11, 2010)

Me neither, but meh.


----------



## Ariosto (Sep 11, 2010)

I've heard of it.

It's no trouble that you missed (for us). Now, it's a whole different story for your psyche.


----------



## Shico (Sep 11, 2010)

Riley said:


> The movie did a pretty good job with it, surprisingly. Changed a few things and left some cool stuff out, but overall a good retelling.


 
This.

For those who have only seen the film READ THE BOOK, rarely can a book keep one so entertained when they already know the basic story.


----------



## Fay V (Sep 11, 2010)

The movie is actually fairly good, it does an excellent job with the story and only cuts some things out. you get the overall point quite well. 
I however would suggest you read the book. 
Watership down is an amazing example of metafiction, my favorite of that category, and Adams does a wonderful job of crafting a world and mentality around the rabbits, instead of having your standard animals that pretty much think like humans, like redwall, which are good for what they are, but not as good. 

I saw the movie when I was little. it used to make me cry every time. I was well into my teens before I got over that. I read the book later, it is very good, read it. 
*flitters off to Lit Nerd elsewhere*


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 11, 2010)

Read the Redwall series, Jacques' inspiration was Watership Downs and the stories are much better.


----------



## Fay V (Sep 11, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Read the Redwall series, Jacques' inspiration was Watership Downs and the stories are much better.


 Time for a drive by argument. 
Oh Fenari...I disagree! *vroom*

Nah it is good for children's books, better for children's books actually, but Watership down is a better adult story. It is much deeper, and has a better metafiction (stories within stories)


----------



## The DK (Sep 11, 2010)

i heard it was a good read, but never picked it up


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 11, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3gYpLGxAetg

LOL HAVE FUN


----------



## RageDragon (Sep 11, 2010)

OH YOUR WHORE ASS CAN BURN IN HELL!1 
j/k<3

Actually, a lot of the welps in this community would of never heard of Watership Down nor would they even know of the horrorific bloody movie that spawned it. Still, if you've never watched the "Secret of Nihm" I really will have to call you a whore and burn you at the stake. D:


----------



## Dan. (Sep 11, 2010)

I actually know where Watership Down is, anyway. I've seen the film and I have the book lying around somewhere. It's pretty violent for a supposed kids film, especially the part with dogs at the end.


----------



## Tally (Sep 11, 2010)

I haven't read any of those Red Wall books. 
Or finished that game with lombaxes.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Sep 11, 2010)

Blasphemy!
Neither have I, tho... But seen the cartoon.


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 11, 2010)

There's a dog loose in the woods...


----------



## cpam (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm astonished that so many have never heard of *Watership Down *by Richard Adams, especially as it was among the many influences that first brought about furry fandom in the 80's.  It was published in the mid-70's and immediately struck a chord with readers, flying to the top of the book charts for several months.  The animated movie followed a couple of years later and was amazingly faithful to the novel (a few things were altered for the sake of telling the tale visually -- some things that work well in prose don't really translate well in film).  Despite the fact that the protagonists were anthropomorphized rabbits, the book was aimed at an adult audience, which is probably why it was so successful.  It's since been acknowledged as a bonafide classic.

Adams wrote other novels that did well, such as: *Tales From Watership Down*, a sequel collection of short stories; *Plague Dogs*, a much grimmer tale about dogs used as lab specimens as seen from the dogs' POV, and which was also made into an animated film by the same animators; and *Shardik*, about a medieval hunter seeking a confrontation with God's avatar, a giant bear.  All excellent reads and all recommended.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 11, 2010)

I watched the Watership Down movie, as well as Plague Dogs.


----------



## BasementRaptor42 (Sep 11, 2010)

cpam, were you trying to link the bold text? If so, you failed.


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 11, 2010)

BasementRaptor42 said:


> cpam, were you trying to link the bold text? If so, you failed.


 
But if he was trying to Wolf-Bone his post, he succeeded quite well.


----------



## cpam (Sep 11, 2010)

BasementRaptor42 said:


> cpam, were you trying to link the bold text? If so, you failed.


 
I wasn't trying to link the bold text; I was only making the bold text... bold.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Sep 11, 2010)

That story book I died a little inside. Very sad book it is.


----------



## Riley (Sep 11, 2010)

RageDragon said:


> OH YOUR WHORE ASS CAN BURN IN HELL!1
> j/k<3
> 
> Actually, a lot of the welps in this community would of never heard of Watership Down nor would they even know of the horrorific bloody movie that spawned it. Still, if you've never watched the "Secret of Nihm" I really will have to call you a whore and burn you at the stake. D:


 
If you've never watched The Secret of NIHM, you should keep it that way because it completely butchered an amazing story.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 11, 2010)

I haven't read it either.  And I don't plan to.


----------



## DukeofDellot (Sep 11, 2010)

You know...  I've run a one-shot of the game, but never read the book.

Half of everyone I know has, and I've heard a lot of talk about it, but I'm really busy reading too many other books...  and running games.

Bunnies and Burrows is pretty fun though...  I got the old, old one, I'd kinda like to pick up the relatively new one, but as a game you only play once a year, I doubt I would do so.


----------



## cpam (Sep 11, 2010)

Riley said:


> If you've never watched The Secret of NIHM, you should keep it that way because it completely butchered an amazing story.


 
I wouldn't say that it butchered it.  I'd say that it altered it and created a different but equally amazing story.  Both versions were quite good, though they ultimately went in different directions.


----------



## Riley (Sep 11, 2010)

cpam said:


> I wouldn't say that it butchered it.  I'd say that it altered it and created a different but equally amazing story.  Both versions were quite good, though they ultimately went in different directions.


 
I honestly hated it.  It took a carefully crafted story about the ambiguity of morality and turned it into standard magical hippy bullshit.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Sep 11, 2010)

Don't worry, I don't know what that is.


----------



## Fay V (Sep 11, 2010)

Riley said:


> I honestly hated it.  It took a carefully crafted story about the ambiguity of morality and turned it into standard magical hippy bullshit.


 I did always wonder about that a bit. seriously why was nicodemus frikkin magic?
And why were some of the others so old if the science juice made aging slow, wouldn't they be the same age as Ms. Brisby, wasn't that the point of the whole 'your husband was going to outlive you by a lot" thing.


----------



## Redregon (Sep 11, 2010)

saw it when i was about 4... 

yeah, my babysitter at the time had no fucking clue. (oddly enough, i only remember a handful of scenes. maybe that's for the best... that movie is a bit too morbid for that age.)


----------



## Commiecomrade (Sep 11, 2010)

The fact that this is supposedly a really violent children's movie makes me want it so much more.


----------



## BrennanTheWolfy (Sep 12, 2010)

A ship made out of water?


----------



## Fay V (Sep 12, 2010)

Commiecomrade said:


> The fact that this is supposedly a really violent children's movie makes me want it so much more.


 netflix


----------



## Folgrimeo (Sep 12, 2010)

Read it, loved it, and somehow it was a launchpad for getting me into the "Redwall" series. WD's a well-written book, strong characters that each have their moments to shine, makes you understand their rabbit culture.

Pick up the book and read it. It may be on the long side, but well worth it.

You could watch the movie. Not quite as good as the book, but surprisingly faithful, especially regarding the violence. I had to watch the movie to be aware of how violent the book really was, and it was shocking, despite being an adult when I saw it for the first time. But it kind of comes in moments, it's by no means constant or lingering... but it is sudden (and very effective for being so). Also watch the movie for Kehaar, he's a riot. Should see the movie at least once in your lifetime to be reminded of a time when moviemakers were daring enough to bring their vision across despite controversy - many people went in thinking it'd be a children's film.

Read "Tales of Watership Down" ONLY if you've read (or seen) the first book, just so you have the rabbit culture in mind to fully appreciate it. The first main part of it is extra tales of El-ahrairah, so it's just happy tales of whimsy and fantasy, really fun. They can also be depressing and scary, a testament to the author's skill at wrapping you into his world. The second part, where the adventures of the main cast continue on, can be safely ignored as the usual opinion is it's nowhere as good as the original. Which I agree on.

The TV show of Watership Down... yeah, it's a lot more lighthearted than everything else and probably not canon, but it's not _that_ bad. You can still see a little bit of their original personalities, and Hannah's not bad for a character (if nothing else her voice is more appealing and harder to understand than Tod from "The Plague Dogs"). Kehaar did a complete 180 and turned into a buffoon who insists on being in just about every episode, but it's a small price to pay.


----------



## slydude851 (Sep 12, 2010)

After reading a rather short section of the Wikipedia article on this I learned a new word!  Anthropomorphised, which, could also be said as being hit with the F-BOMB (2 reference there).  It's a pretty old book, published in 1972, too bad my reading incentive is so poor that I have no interest in reading this :/

Cool stuff, though.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Sep 12, 2010)

man, I saw a little trailer or something for it a few months ago, and it was down right violent :/
No way in hell that's a children's book/movie!
I wanna read it though.


----------



## Wakboth (Sep 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> It's extremely morbid for a children's story.


 
It's not really a children's story. People just think it is aimed for children, because the main characters are rabbits.


----------



## bjornpolar (Sep 13, 2010)

I read the book and saw the movie in 5th grade or something, and for some reason i wasnt 'emotionally scarred,' i loved it.

But what we really need is a 21st century CGI movie version, rated R for violence like in the book, that would be AWESOME.
(There making a movie for NIMH fyi anyone, coming out 2013.)

Its mostly about politics and war, a metaphor for politics going on at the time i belive.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 13, 2010)

Wakboth said:


> It's not really a children's story. People just think it is aimed for children, because the main characters are rabbits.


 
_Animal Farm_, anyone?


----------



## bjornpolar (Sep 13, 2010)

Molly said:


> _Animal Farm_, anyone?


 
that movie and book were horrible, mainly the movie.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 13, 2010)

bjornpolar said:


> that movie and book were horrible, mainly the movie.


 
Never saw the movie, but personally I kinda liked the book, if only for the that one part where the workhorse gets carted off to the butcher's. I was all ;~;


----------



## SabellaFox (Sep 14, 2010)

bjornpolar said:


> that movie and book were horrible, mainly the movie.


 
Absolutely. 

The book worked itself through a moral pendulum that stops swinging suddenly at the very last page. Seriously abrupt ending if the sole reason was to whip the reader into a chase, wanting to follow Napolean's dictatorship, only to hit a brick wall.

Then the movie tries to answer the book by showing a new ending with the proverbial peasant uprising against the pigs, surely decided by the producers and director that "Democracy will always triumph over Fascism."

Watership Down is a thumping good read. Beyond the main conflicts of the story; Man versus nature (rabbits) and Rabbits versus.. well, everyone else, its story arc has been seen time and again in more recent movies, though, sadly lacking the depth of Adam's writing.

(yes, I know I'm being vague.. for a reason. No spoilers here! Go read the book, dammit!)


----------



## HillyRoars (Sep 15, 2010)

Great Movie and one of my fav authors it's a must watch :3


----------



## CrazyLee (Sep 15, 2010)

I didn't know that liking redwall or watership down made you any more of a furry.... :/


----------



## Twink (Sep 15, 2010)

CrazyLee said:


> I didn't know that liking redwall or watership down made you any more of a furry.... :/


 
it's like saying you like anime but haven't watched Evangelion or Cowboy Bebop


----------



## Ames (Sep 15, 2010)

bjornpolar said:


> that movie and book were horrible, mainly the movie.


 
Are you talking about the animated one or the animatronics one?


----------



## Toxic.Vixen (Sep 16, 2010)

Pretty sure they had a TV cartoon or something.
But I never watched it once as a kid...
;;
Dunno why really lol watched just about everything else


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Oct 31, 2010)

You think the Furry Fandom is bad? You haven't seen the Watership Down fandom. *Shudders*


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 31, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> It's extremely morbid for a children's story.


It's not a children's story, and the characters were "feral". I read it, it sucked. Typical "prey=good, predator=evil" logic. Same with Redwall.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Oct 31, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> It's not a children's story, and the characters were "feral". I read it, it sucked. Typical "prey=good, predator=evil" logic. Same with Redwall.


 
Meh, it's a book I hold very dear to me. Reading it again at the moment, actually. Very entertaining.


----------



## Merinotetrapoda (Oct 31, 2010)

I've read the book and watched the movie of it. My mum bought the book for me when I was younger, but I had more of an interest in reading Hope For The Flowers and Verdi and such than anything else. I picked it up again in my middle school years and did numerous book reports on it, and I did plenty of times again in my highschool years (lol I was lazy, and they let me do it, so I didnt care, I just pretended I havent read it before). I mean, the book is all dark and everything, but I find it a 'brain-twister' to read sometimes, I can understand its humongous vocabulary, but it often throws me off sometimes. I didnt notice any bloody or much violent twisted shit until I watched the movie. :/


----------



## ShadowEon (Oct 31, 2010)

I watched the movie years ago, I was surprised at the violence for a movie about rabbits. I got the book in more recent years but I only got around to reading the first chapter and kinda got kinda bored with it. I also have seen the plague dogs and read the book (which is happier than the movie) but it is kinda boring at first too, it eventually becomes more interesting though. I don't know the meaning of some of the British terms though. >_<

I want to read felidae (different author but meh) but the english version is impossible to find as I think it was printed around when I was born or earlier. And there happen to be other books by the same name so I can never find it.


----------



## CrazyLee (Nov 1, 2010)

Twink said:


> it's like saying you like anime but haven't watched Evangelion or Cowboy Bebop


 I've known people who are anime fans and haven't seen either. You fail at logic.

I don't have to have read a certain book to be a furry.

Also, why did this thread get necro'd?


----------

